
Klipse plugin for JavaScript – JSFiddle - viebel
https://jsfiddle.net/viebel/50oLnykk/
======
viebel
This is a jsfiddle that demonstrates how easy it is to have interactive code
snippets on any web page. With the klipse plugin:
[https://github.com/viebel/klipse](https://github.com/viebel/klipse)

